
InstaPDF for iOS and Mac – One Tap Scanning. Zero Effort Management - mmackh
https://instapdf.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". I'm curious
about the history of its development.

guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

